# Source for Actara



## Mac (May 9, 2007)

I can't seem to obtain Actara by Syngenta at local CoOps. Wondering if any one knew of supplier in ArkLaTex or Miss area. Or possible mail order as I don't believe it's restricted.

TIA, Mac


----------

